# Les cadavres sortent du placard...



## bobbynountchak (28 Octobre 2006)

Hé oui, hé non, hé oui, hé ben si!!

Nous avons tous un passé.
Avant d'être les gens biens, les êtres parfaits et accomplis que nous sommes, nous avons tous fait des erreurs, des conneries, des bourdes, des mistakes, fait des boulots de merde ou qu'on se salit les mains, voire autre chose... 

Parfois on voudrait le cacher à nos congénères, mettre un voile noir pudique sur les zones d'ombre de notre obscure vie passée... (En faisant ça, c'est clair qu'on y verrait plus grand chose.)

Ce n'est pas la bonne façon de faire. 
Non non non.
Assumer ses erreurs au grand jour, c'est la meilleure des solutions pour se sentir plus grand!! 

Non... je la refais...

(gnagnagna)... plus GRAND!!! (voilà, comme ça.)


Bref!
Exposons ici les petits secrets de chacun, afin de communier dans la joie et d'expier nos fautes passées... Tout ça est fini, rions ensemble de ces petites erreurs de jeunesse! 

Premier exemple!!!  (ouais, en grand ça pète plus je trouve)
Saviez-vous que notre ami PATOCHMAN, ce petit être si fragile, timide et délicat, fut obligé de vendre son corps dans sa jeunesse, pour se payer sa gourmette?
Une simple recherche google me l'a appris, à mon grand désarroi...

La preuve qui le prouve :





Hé oui... Patoch gigolo...
Mais on ne t'en veut pas Patou! 
Tout le monde a fait des conneries! 

Tiens d'ailleurs...
Ya bien d'autres exemples, non?


----------



## tirhum (28 Octobre 2006)

... :afraid:
Mille bordels !!!...


----------



## Dory (28 Octobre 2006)

> Saviez-vous que notre ami PATOCHMAN, ce petit être si fragile, timide et délicat, fut obligé de vendre son corps dans sa jeunesse, pour se payer sa gourmette?



Chez Michou? 

Qu'est ce qu'il ne faut pas faire pour gagner sa vie..


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (28 Octobre 2006)

*Non non et non*
ce fil est un appel à foutre la m*rde.

Je ne répéterais pas que Patoch je l'ai vu boire du coca cola©


----------



## loustic (28 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Hé oui, hé non, hé oui, hé ben si!!
> Nous avons tous un passé.
> Premier exemple!!!  (ouais, en grand ça pète plus je trouve)
> Saviez-vous que notre ami PATOCHMAN, ce petit être si fragile, timide et délicat, fut obligé de vendre son corps dans sa jeunesse, pour se payer sa gourmette?
> ...


Dis-donc, ton gigolo ressemble plutôt à SM...


----------



## alèm (28 Octobre 2006)

_


loustic a dit:



			Dis-donc, ton gigolo ressemble plutôt à SM...

  

Cliquez pour agrandir...


c'est que tu n'as pas vu supermoquette récemment parce que... 






:casse::casse:

Bobby, j'ai la vague impression que nous devons nous croiser sur certains sites... 

_


----------



## katelijn (28 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> H&#233; oui, h&#233; non, h&#233; oui, h&#233; ben si!!
> 
> Nous avons tous un pass&#233;.
> Avant d'&#234;tre les gens biens, les &#234;tres parfaits et accomplis que nous sommes, nous avons tous fait des erreurs, des conneries, des bourdes, des mistakes, fait des boulots de merde ou qu'on se salit les mains, voire autre chose...
> ...



Ouais mais non, c'est pas obligatoire en fait...
Vbull n'as rien compris ....


----------



## Dark-Tintin (28 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4029717 a dit:
			
		

> _
> 
> c'est que tu n'as pas vu supermoquette récemment parce que...
> 
> ...




Bon, j'expose mon erreur au grand jour : 






Normalement en tapant Dark-Tintin sur google image, vous pouvez trouver cette photo de moi dans un film... :rose:


----------



## bobbynountchak (29 Octobre 2006)

C'est bien Dark-Tintin. 
Communie avec nous, avoue et digère tes méfaits passés (même s'il y en a un paquet à venir, je pense... )

C'est amusant, ceci dit, comme on peut retrouver tout un tas de vieilles choses oubliées sur le grand internet, quand on musarde...
Justement ce soir, pas de sortie, pas d'alcool, je musarde...
Et, en parlant de vieilles choses, par une bizarre association d'idées siffle, j'ai commencé à faire de menues recherches au sujet d'Amok. 

Quelle ne fut pas ma surprise... Non... Quelle ne fut pas ma SURPRISE (ya pas à chier ça en jette plus tout de suite hein) de découvrir que notre bien-aimé, tout-puissant, over-cool modérateur, a un jour posé NU!!!!! :affraid:





Sur une branche en plus... 

Mais rassure toi, ta majesté, on ne t'en veut pas... 
On a tous connu de petits passages à vide. 
Et puis vu le corps que tu affichais si fièrement à l'époque, on devine que ça date pas mal cette histoire il y a prescription va...


----------



## alèm (29 Octobre 2006)

_je ne suis pas certain que ce soit une branche... 
_


----------



## bobbynountchak (29 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;4029786 a dit:
			
		

> _je ne suis pas certain que ce soit une branche...
> _


Ah oui...
Ca pourrait &#234;tre une d&#233;fense d'&#233;l&#233;phant... 
Faudra demander &#224; Amok s'il se souvient.


----------



## philire (29 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Assumer ses erreurs au grand jour, c'est la meilleure des solutions pour se sentir plus grand!!
> ... plus GRAND!!!


----------



## bobbynountchak (29 Octobre 2006)

philire a dit:
			
		

> Une image qui &#233;claire plein de zones d'ombre



C'est donc pour &#231;a qu'il est si bruyant!
Il rattrappe...  
 


_J'ai comme le sentiment que Patou va se dire qu'il a peut &#234;tre &#233;t&#233; un peu con de poster cet autoportrait... _


----------



## philire (29 Octobre 2006)

_Non, il sera content, c'est pas tous les jours qu'on l'invite &#224; d&#233;passer les limites d'un fil _





Sinon j'ai retrouv&#233; une vieille photo de lumai  

Et elle le dit elle-m&#234;me : " Pendant toutes ces ann&#233;es o&#249; j'avais peur de salir mes chaussures, quel fardeau j'ai &#233;t&#233; pour mon entourage!! "   









:rose:


----------



## bobbynountchak (29 Octobre 2006)

Pareil!
Ed_the_Head, notre ami Ed...
Saviez-vous qu'il avait pas mal tatonn&#233; avant de trouver sa voie dans l'industrie du disque?

Il a fait pas mal de petits boulots, pas forc&#233;ment glorieux...




Il a eu des sponsors pourris...




Il a essay&#233; de travailler dans un domaine qui se rapprochait plus de sa passion de toujours:



Mais le contrat ne dura pas bien longtemps &#224; son grand d&#233;sarroi. Ses patrons de l'&#233;poque trouv&#232;rent qu'il n'avait pas le physique de l'emploi...

Nan, il a fait du chemin, faut pas croire...
Il a vraiment pas mal tatonn&#233;...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (29 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Sur une branche en plus...
> 
> Mais rassure toi, ta majesté, on ne t'en veut pas...
> On a tous connu de petits passages à vide.
> Et puis vu le corps que tu affichais si fièrement à l'époque, on devine que ça date pas mal cette histoire il y a prescription va...




Nan, c'est pas mon parrain ça ???  


Bon, je te pardonne.


----------



## philire (29 Octobre 2006)

C'est comme, encore une histoire passée aux oubliettes, il ne s'en vante pas... 

PATOCHMAN (bon ça n'a pas duré mais quand même) dessinait des fleurs sur ses photos!!! :afraid:


----------



## Amok (30 Octobre 2006)

J'étais pourtant sûr d'avoir détruit *tous* les exemplaires de cette photo...


----------



## bobbynountchak (30 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> J'&#233;tais pourtant s&#251;r d'avoir d&#233;truit *tous* les exemplaires de cette photo...



Ah mais attention, tu sais que tu n'es pas le seul &#224; cacher des choses...
J'ai appris il y a peu une nouvelle effroyable, j'ai longuement h&#233;sit&#233; avant de la partager avec vous, mais... Je crois qu'il le faut... Pardonne moi Docounet...

DOCEVIL A ETE JEUNE!!!! :affraid: :affraid:





Et nu, lascif, sous l'eau, mais &#231;a c'est moins surprenant...  
Ca vous la coupe hein? (enfin fa&#231;on de parler)


----------



## Dark-Tintin (30 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> J'étais pourtant sûr d'avoir détruit *tous* les exemplaires de cette photo...





Y'a eu une fuite quelque part... :mouais:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ah mais attention, tu sais que tu n'es pas le seul à cacher des choses...
> J'ai appris il y a peu une nouvelle effroyable, j'ai longuement hésité avant de la partager avec vous, mais... Je crois qu'il le faut... Pardonne moi Docounet...
> 
> DOCEVIL A ETE JEUNE!!!! :affraid: :affraid:
> ...


Jeune et déjà barbu !


----------



## Dark-Tintin (30 Octobre 2006)

Ben regarde la photo de Patoch : jeune et d&#233;j&#224; terroriste !


----------



## bobbynountchak (30 Octobre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Jeune et déjà barbu !


C'est vrai que &#231;a m'a un peu surpris aussi...
D'ailleurs t'as vu?
Jeune et d&#233;j&#224; tout potel&#233;. 
C'est-y po mignon!


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> C'est vrai que ça m'a un peu surpris aussi...
> D'ailleurs t'as vu?
> Jeune et déjà tout potelé.
> C'est-y po mignon!


Tu me navres à un point dont tu n'as pas idée.


----------



## bobbynountchak (30 Octobre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Tu me navres à un point dont tu n'as pas idée.



Pardon?
Je vous navre?
Et moi, je ne devrais pas être navré de savoir que pour subsister lors de l'hiver 54, vous avez fait père noël bourré à Auchan? 
Hein?





C't'un monde ça...


----------



## bobbynountchak (30 Octobre 2006)

Un rôle que tu as pris à bras le corps semble-t-il...





Quelle image pour la jeunesse.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2006)

Hmmm Doc !!!!!!  :rateau: Mais c'est au moins un bonnet D &#231;a !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (31 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4032436 a dit:
			
		

> Hmmm Doc !!!!!!  :rateau: Mais c'est au moins un bonnet D ça !!!!



j'ai toujours su que le doc était un gros bonnet. et il a le bras long


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4032436 a dit:
			
		

> Hmmm Doc !!!!!!  :rateau: Mais c'est au moins un bonnet D &#231;a !!!!


Voire un Boney M   






D'accord. Je sors.


----------



## Patamach (31 Octobre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Voire un Boney M
> 
> D'accord. Je sors.



Oui c'est mieux


----------



## bobbynountchak (31 Octobre 2006)

Moquez vous.
On s'est déjà tous endormis, pleins comme des barriques, un soir de buverie (t'as vu Nephou? le ""? J'y arrive maintenant! )
Certes, peu d'entre nous l'ont fait dans une tenue aussi ridicule, assurément... 

C'est p'tet ça qui donne plus envie de se moquer, en fait... La tenue...


----------



## Anonyme (31 Octobre 2006)

Bien pour le &#339; ! Tr&#232;s bien. Mais beuverie, &#231;a s'&#233;crit beuverie... Par contre, &#231;a fonctionne mieux avec t&#234;te d'&#339;uf.


----------



## bobbynountchak (31 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4032865 a dit:
			
		

> Bien pour le &#339; ! Tr&#232;s bien. Mais beuverie, &#231;a s'&#233;crit beuverie... Par contre, &#231;a fonctionne mieux avec t&#234;te d'&#339;uf.


Ah &#231;a c'est marrant, j'ai pas h&#233;sit&#233; une seule seconde, sur le &#339;...
C'est bien la premi&#232;re fois que t'arrives &#224; me prendre en d&#233;faut va! T'as attendu, hein, avoue! Tapi dans l'ombre, la bave aux l&#232;vres, le sourire carnassier, tes petites m&#226;choires qui font "clac-clac-clac" tr&#232;s vite en observant ta future proie! 

Bon, ben c'est ma B.A. du jour, j'ai fait plaisir &#224; BackCat...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (31 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ah &#231;a c'est marrant, j'ai pas h&#233;sit&#233; une seule seconde, sur le &#339;...
> C'est bien la premi&#232;re fois que t'arrives &#224; me prendre en d&#233;faut va! T'as attendu, hein, avoue! Tapi dans l'ombre, la bave aux l&#232;vres, le sourire carnassier, tes petites m&#226;choires qui font "clac-clac-clac" tr&#232;s vite en observant ta future proie!
> 
> Bon, ben c'est ma B.A. du jour, j'ai fait plaisir &#224; BackCat...


Allez, une info technique pour Bobby. 
Sais-tu que Safari poss&#232;de un correcteur d'orthographe int&#233;gr&#233;? Tu peux l'activer dans le menu Edition/Orthographe. 
Mais peut-&#234;tre utilises-tu encore Internet Explorer©?


----------



## bobbynountchak (31 Octobre 2006)

Je ne savais pas.
Je n'utilise jamais de correcteur, je m'auto-corrige. 

Par contre, ce correcteur, l&#224;, ne me dis pas que tu l'as activ&#233;... 
nan passque si c'est le cas, je veux pas dire, mais il est pas over au point leur truc, l&#224;...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (31 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Moquez vous.
> On s'est déjà tous endormis, pleins comme des barriques, un soir de buverie




Nan, pas vrai :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (31 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ah &#231;a c'est marrant, j'ai pas h&#233;sit&#233; une seule seconde, sur le &#339;...
> C'est bien la premi&#232;re fois que t'arrives &#224; me prendre en d&#233;faut va! T'as attendu, hein, avoue! Tapi dans l'ombre, la bave aux l&#232;vres, le sourire carnassier, tes petites m&#226;choires qui font "clac-clac-clac" tr&#232;s vite en observant ta future proie!
> 
> Bon, ben c'est ma B.A. du jour, j'ai fait plaisir &#224; BackCat...


T&#234;te d'euf !


----------



## Anonyme (31 Octobre 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Nan, pas vrai :rateau:


Certes, mais ce qui t'a &#233;pargn&#233; les affres de la gueule de bois, ce n'est pas tant la sagesse que l'enfance...


----------



## Amok (31 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Bébé + Pere Noel



C'est absolument énorme !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (31 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> C'est absolument énorme !!!!!!!!!!!


Je t'emmerde à un point dont tu n'as pas idée.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (31 Octobre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Certes, mais ce qui t'a épargné le affres de la gueule de bois, ce n'est pas tant la sagesse que l'enfance...



Je m'éttendrais pas plus sur ce sujet en public, y a mon père qui rôde


----------



## Anonyme (31 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'est absolument &#233;norme !!!!!!!!!!!



Ouais... ohh... Tu sais, en Afrique, j'en ai vu d'autres.


----------



## bobbynountchak (31 Octobre 2006)

Alors que pendant ce temps, certaines photos de vacances censées être tenues secrètes sont dévoilées au grand public... 





Les modérateurs de portfolio sont décidément les êtres les plus débauchés qu'il m'ait été donné de connaitre...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (31 Octobre 2006)

On voit bien que c'est un fake. Foguenne est trop douillet pour s'&#233;piler le torse.


----------



## bobbynountchak (31 Octobre 2006)

Oui, il est vrai que la qualité de l'image fait qu'on peut se poser des questions... 

Ceci dit, j'ai continué mes recherches...
Et décidément...





Cet homme là a eu bien plus de vies qu'on ne pense...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> _J'ai comme le sentiment que Patou va se dire qu'il a peut être été un peu con de poster cet autoportrait... _



*DU TOUT, MA BEAUTÉ... DU TOUT... :love:*


----------



## NED (31 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Cet homme là a eu bien plus de vies qu'on ne pense...



Je me rappelait pu qu'il jouait dans le groupe de Mamy Blue.......


----------



## Ed_the_Head (1 Novembre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Oui, il est vrai que la qualité de l'image fait qu'on peut se poser des questions...
> 
> Ceci dit, j'ai continué mes recherches...
> Et décidément...
> ...


Vous trouvez que le mec du fond ressemble &#224; Benjamin?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Novembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Vous trouvez que le mec du fond ressemble à Benjamin?



Je trouve surtout que la nana à côté du chauve ressemble à Evelyne Thomas.


----------



## Modern__Thing (1 Novembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Vous trouvez que le mec du fond ressemble &#224; Benjamin?



Euh, oui mais alors de loin 

... de tr&#232;s loin


----------



## Ed_the_Head (1 Novembre 2006)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> Euh, oui mais alors de loin
> 
> ... de tr&#232;s loin


On m'informe que, pourtant, certains y ont cru.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (1 Novembre 2006)

Puis on peut voir Mado tout &#224; droite


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Novembre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> _J'ai comme le sentiment que Patou va se dire qu'il a peut être été un peu con de poster cet autoportrait... _



En parlant de ça...

Un ami Colombien, soumis aux affres d'une terrible dysenterie, m'a fait parvenir ceci...






Il semblerait que notre ami Bobby, en proie à une mauvaise passe financière (Mais qui n'a pas connu cela lui balance le premier parpaing dans sa gueule de mouche à merde... :love:  ), se vit un jour obligé de vendre son image à un entreprise Sud-Américaine de produits paramédicaux, image à laquelle on prête de curieuses vertus thérapeutiques...

Depuis, de Mexico à Valparaiso, combien de mères de familles ne clament-elles pas à leurs tendres rejetons (Je traduis), "Si tu ne vas pas faire caca immédiatement, j'appelle Pipo qui te bouchera el culo!!!"

Que viva Pipo el constipador!!! :love:


----------



## bobbynountchak (1 Novembre 2006)

T'avais dit que tu parlerais de tout sauf de &#231;a!


----------



## Modern__Thing (1 Novembre 2006)

Tu vends ton image pour te faire du bl&#233; Bobby ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Novembre 2006)

*TU AS TIRÉ LE PREMIER, MA CHÉRIE...* :love:


----------



## bobbynountchak (1 Novembre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> *TU AS TIRÉ LE PREMIER, MA CHÉRIE...* :love:


Ca va chier. 
J'me comprends.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Novembre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ca va chier.
> J'me comprends.



*NOUS* nous comprenons...


----------



## Modern__Thing (1 Novembre 2006)

M&#234;me pas peur 

:love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Novembre 2006)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> Même pas peur
> 
> :love:



*Alors, fais briller, Darling!* :love:


----------



## bobbynountchak (1 Novembre 2006)

Oh vach'te!

Vous saviez que NED avait fait le casting pour passer &#224; la nouvelle star acad&#233;mie?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Novembre 2006)

Tiens, puisqu'on parle de ressemblance, d'après certains membres de ce forum,  je ressemble à Laurent Fontaine.  :afraid:  





_(celui de gauche)_


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Novembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Tiens, puisqu'on parle de ressemblance, d'apr&#232;s certains membres de ce forum,  je ressemble &#224; Laurent Fontaine.  :afraid:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ouais, ouais!... Mais t'as pas plut&#244;t un truc bien d&#233;gueulasse &#224; nous narrer sur un de nos petits "amis" qui fr&#233;quentent ce boui-boui?...


----------



## NED (2 Novembre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Oh vach'te!
> 
> Vous saviez que NED avait fait le casting pour passer à la nouvelle star académie?




Houaarrrrf !!!
 
Exellent !
chui bien content qu'ils ne m'aient pas sélectionné au final, ouf ! :affraid: 
_tfacon ils z'ont rien compris à la dance hip hop eux.....:style: _


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Novembre 2006)

Mon pote Colombien a enfin r&#233;ussi &#224; juguler sa dysenterie... Merci Bobby... :love:


----------



## katelijn (4 Novembre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Mon pote Colombien a enfin réussi à juguler sa dysenterie... Merci Bobby... :love:
> 
> ¡Deshecho natural!



     :love:


----------

